# None can defeat me!



## Chris (May 26, 2006)

Not only am I the master of Rocket MX, I defy anyone to try and take away my BUBBLES throne!


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2006)

btw make sure you have sound on


----------



## Ken (May 27, 2006)

MMmmm.. Bubbles are yummy


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2006)

I hate you.


----------



## Ken (May 27, 2006)

It wouldn't be so bad if you didn't go around throwing gauntlets on the ground.

Tell you what, we'll reverse it. I'll start.

No one can defeat me!

You know, I should play guitar as much as I like to play these damn games. It's been a while since I did a video, too. Well, I do have 3 days off. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2006)

Asteroids is oldschool. Real men play The French Abomination!


----------



## Shannon (May 27, 2006)

Chris said:


> Asteroids is oldschool. Real men play The French Abomination!


I win. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/arcade.php?do=play&gameid=272


----------



## Makelele (May 27, 2006)

None have the patience to defeat me!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/arcade.php?do=play&gameid=288


----------



## Shannon (May 27, 2006)

^ You win. I didn't even come close.


----------



## Ken (May 27, 2006)

Chris said:


> Asteroids is oldschool. Real men play The French Abomination!



Oui. That was fuckin weak, man. That game was Rainbow Gay.

Shannon, you have been coup'd.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if you didn't go around throwing gauntlets on the ground.
> 
> Tell you what, we'll reverse it. I'll start.
> 
> ...



AT LAST MOTHERFUCKER!

It only took me a fucking year to do it, but..

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/arcade.php?do=play&gameid=404

*BOW TO THE NEW ROCKET RACER MX GOD!*


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 26, 2007)

hahahaha, I totally forgot we had the arcade here


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't even figure out how to jump over the rocks in the first level.  Maybe I would do better if I read the instructions... 

But I remain unbeaten in Helicopter!


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2007)

Ken's going to see this and cream me, so I'm just going to take the opportunity to gloat while I can.


----------



## Drew (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2007)

*NONE, NONE I TELL YOU CAN DEFEAT ME! BOW TO YOUR ROCKET RACER MX GOD!*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/arcade.php?do=scores&gameid=404


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2007)

i've been avoiding the Arcade like (Metal) Ken avoids Jesus, but like a moth to a flame, i'll soon enough cave.


----------



## Ken (Feb 28, 2007)

Let's all say a silent prayer for Chris' monitor.


----------



## Makelele (Feb 28, 2007)

Nobody has beaten my bank robbery record!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/arcade.php?do=scores&gameid=288

Time for some curveball:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/arcade.php?do=play&gameid=102

If anyone manages to beat the record, I'll be amazed.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 28, 2007)

3rd place in 30 minutes, bitches... Ken you're going down son!


----------



## Makelele (Feb 28, 2007)

Argh, Curveball is really hard nowadays. A year ago I got to level 9 regularly, now I've got there once.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 28, 2007)

Update: 2nd place... sowwie Chris!  Ken, you better watch your back, fish!


----------



## Ken (Feb 28, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Update: 2nd place... sowwie Chris!  Ken, you better watch your back, fish!



Why? Just so I can see you when you crash? 

Bring it, bitch.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 28, 2007)

OH SHIT, SON! You just got served!  You upset me.... and when Mr. Garcia gets upset... people DIEEEEE!!!!  Yeah.... try to beat me Ken! I brought my "A" game this time, I doubt you can top that!  MUAHAHA!!! 

Pick up them sticks Billy!

600K POINTS!   Bow before the new King of Rocket MX bitch! 

Take a look at that new high score Ken, you up to the challenge? 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/arcade.php?do=scores&gameid=404


----------



## Ken (Feb 28, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> OH SHIT, SON! You just got served!  You upset me.... and when Mr. Garcia gets upset... people DIEEEEE!!!!  Yeah.... try to beat me Ken! I brought my "A" game this time, I doubt you can top that!  MUAHAHA!!!
> 
> Pick up them sticks Billy!
> 
> ...




Man, it's not fair if you get all your friends to come over and 5 of you are slamming on the keyboard at the same time. 

Fuck, I don't know if I'm up to the challenge or not. Chris?


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> Let's all say a silent prayer for Chris' monitor.



How the fuck?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 28, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> OH SHIT, SON! You just got served!  You upset me.... and when Mr. Garcia gets upset... people DIEEEEE!!!!  Yeah.... try to beat me Ken! I brought my "A" game this time, I doubt you can top that!  MUAHAHA!!!
> 
> Pick up them sticks Billy!
> 
> ...


shit man, I don't think anyone can ever beat that, you have 3 times the 2nd best score


----------



## Ken (Feb 28, 2007)

[action=Ken Burtch]thinks he's cheating, but I can't figure out how. Possibly a game controller or program that runs sequences of keystrokes. Chris, please change his screenname to Barry Bonds until I beat that damn score. [/action]


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> [action=Ken Burtch]thinks he's cheating, but I can't figure out how. Possibly a game controller or program that runs sequences of keystrokes. Chris, please change his screenname to Barry Bonds until I beat that damn score. [/action]



ROFL yes, I take performance enhancing drugs so that my fingers shred on the keyboard!  You just have to time it right and get the most rings while mid-flight to stay in the air!  It's not THAT hard.... just takes time and practice! Now bow before me!


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2007)

Penis-liker.


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2007)

Chris said:


> Penis-licker.



Fixed.


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2007)

No need to fix it, my alcohol sodden friend. Click the link.


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2007)

Fuck.  I even clicked the link BEFORE I decided "penis-licker" had a better ring to it. 

I second the name change to Barry Bonds, however.


----------



## Ken (Feb 28, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> ROFL yes, I take performance enhancing drugs so that my fingers shred on the keyboard!  You just have to time it right and get the most rings while mid-flight to stay in the air!  It's not THAT hard.... just takes time and practice! Now bow before me!



Well, my right hand and arm haven't been this tingly since puberty.  I must go rest. If there's a way to do it, I'll find it. Oh yeah, almost forgot one of these:


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 28, 2007)

Goddamn it Chris! You need to put mine back to normal and rank # 4 should say "I like penis" instead!!!  Oh snap!  

P.S. No fair.... I'm not an admin!  Don't be hatin'!


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2007)

I never claimed to be a good sport, sir.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 28, 2007)

Chris said:


> I never claimed to be a good sport, sir.



Son of a bitch....   It's all good!  


*Matt realizes just how much Chris 's teh penis  


Btw, I took first in a couple other games today too!


----------



## Ken (Feb 28, 2007)

[action=Ken Burtch]wonders how Matt can be smart enough to score 600k on RRMX, and not realize he can change his own comments on the scoreboard.  Okay, I'm still a bit jealous. And petty, because I near died laughin when I saw the new and improved comment. [/action]


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> [action=Ken Burtch]wonders how Matt can be smart enough to score 600k on RRMX, and not realize he can change his own comments on the scoreboard.  Okay, I'm still a bit jealous. And petty, because I near died laughin when I saw the new and improved comment. [/action]



Where is the edit button?  You don't have to be smart to have excellent gaming skills!  Not saying I'm dumb, but the two don't always go hand in hand!  Now, how does one go about editing scoreboard comments?  I thought only mods could do that...


----------



## Ken (Feb 28, 2007)

On the same line as *your* scores, on the right-hand side, is a small icon with a paper and pencil. click that, and you should be able to stop telling the world that you like penis.


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> On the same line as *your* scores, on the right-hand side, is a small icon with a paper and pencil. click that, and you should be able to stop telling the world that you like penis.



FUCK YOU BITCH


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 28, 2007)

I still don't see it...


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 28, 2007)

Just accept the fact that you're a penis-liker/licker.


----------



## Naren (Mar 1, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I still don't see it...



I'd swear you're blind.


----------



## Ken (Mar 1, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I still don't see it...



Perhaps Heavy Metal Jesus has decided to remove your access to that ability. Serves you right, really. j/k. I tried to make a screenshot, but the .bmp size is too big. You'll just have to figure it out on your own. Besides, it appears I'm in enough trouble already.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 1, 2007)

*sigh* okee.....

SUCK IT BITCHES! I have a new high score... fucking PWNED. 

*Matt waits patiently for Chris to change his comment again...


----------



## Drew (Mar 1, 2007)

Gave Chris a hand - the dude's slacking.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 1, 2007)

Drew said:


> Gave Chris a hand - the dude's slacking.



Thanks Drew... damn Chris keep up man! Oh well, I doubt Chris or Ken can beat that score!  

On a slightly more serious note, did you remove my ability to edit my comments Chris?


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2007)

No I didn't, and mother of god, you are the RRMX Zod, sir. 

I don't know how you went from 180k to 600k to 1.2 million with no scores inbetween, but if there are any shenanigans goin' down, you're getting The Simmons.


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> Perhaps Heavy Metal Jesus has decided to remove your access to that ability. Serves you right, really. j/k. I tried to make a screenshot, but the .bmp size is too big. You'll just have to figure it out on your own. Besides, it appears I'm in enough trouble already.



Neg. Please don't speculate.  I don't really know why you can edit them and he can't. I didn't write the software, I just installed it and added some games.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> No I didn't, and mother of god, you are the RRMX Zod, sir.
> 
> I don't know how you went from 180k to 600k to 1.2 million with no scores inbetween, but if there are any shenanigans goin' down, you're getting The Simmons.



Chris, check out my previous scores (within the top 25 )... I played it for several hours at work yesterday... mad skills now!  I guess you can attribute that to playing just about every system that has come out since Nintendo.... now I have YOU to thank for a severe case of carpal tunnel!


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2007)

I bow down if those are legit. If you're using a certain FF plugin..


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> I bow down if those are legit. If you're using FF's Tamper Data plugin however, Simmons for you!



Never heard of that, what does it do? I don't cheat man, look at my scores through the scoreboard on that and a few other games! It just takes time!  If you have 360, and would like to get schooled, let me know!   

Btw, check it out Chris... I got first place in like 5 or 6 other games between yesterday and today! It's just trial and error (i.e. learning the timing) and in that game, saving boost is key. Plus if you land close to the ground you get 1000 points! Just have to learn the timing... and a little hint... going TOO high in the air is usually a waste of boost, I figured that out the hard way!  It should show you how many times I played though... I spent some time with that game and a few others yesterday... what other game do you want to get pwned in sir?  


Another thing I have noticed is that I think I have slight OCD... especially when it comes to games... I will sit there and play something until I can nail it perfectly for hours if needed... I know, I'm dumb.


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2007)

www.fraps.com

600k in 1349 seconds.
12 million in 1511 seconds. You doubled your score in that short a time?

Fraps that shit, Prove us wrong!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 1, 2007)

Word up, I'm at work though.  I can't dl anything here on my work laptop, that will get me fired real fast.  I got yelled at for dl'ing AIM only until they found out other people were using it already!  If I remember to do it tonight I will though, no problem sir!


----------



## Ken (Mar 3, 2007)

Still waitin' on the fraps, man...


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2007)

I spoke with Chris about this already. I hit the "help" button since it paused the game when people would call my desk for equipment while I was playing. As it turns out, pushing help and pausing the game also fills up your boost a little bit. I didn't realize that because I was getting up and sitting down quite frequently when it was paused, so my top two scores aren't "official" I guess. I apologized to Chris already so I guess I'll do the same for anyone else who was upset about that. Sorry. It wasn't intentional, I didn't realize it until everyone started getting upset. Didn't mean to "ruin" the fun, so I apologize. However, who the fuck programs a game where pausing it refills your depletable energy source?   Anywho, sorry about that. If you check all my other high scores though they are all 100% legit, there aren't pause buttons so there's no way it could have been affected to my knowledge.


----------



## Ken (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you're understating this a great deal, so let's shed some light into your little secret closet.

The Help button actually helps out quite a bit. If you're in the air and out of boost, using that trick actually puts you safely back on the ground AND gives you about 30% boost back at the beginning of a level.

I even hit that button as my bike crashed and fell apart. Guess what? I was put back together, set on the ground, and given more boost AND I STILL HAD 3 LIVES.

No, dude, you discovered a loophole in a game. That is not a bad thing. It's when you used it to your advantage to claim you were superior at the game and threw "pwns" all around me that you went to the darkside. 

Any serious gamer would have noticed the enhancements instantly. I do not believe you made it to 600k and 1.2m points without ever noticing you were suddenly back on the ground with extra boost. You corrupted an honest and friendly competition. 

I personally don't care if you fraps the shit or not. There's no use in nuking your scores. Why? You've ruined the game for me. I don't even care about it anymore.


----------

